# San Francisco E-bike Cycling Routes



## Magicycle888 (11 mo ago)

So you've got yourself a electric bicycle, and the old grocery run just isn't fun enough for you, eh? No problem. The Bay Area is home to some seriously world-class cycling routes, the temperatures are fairly moderate, there are a number of e-bike paths and designated e-bike lanes. San Francisco aims to be the most e-bike-friendly city in the US, and most residents are in the saddle. Many areas, such as are South Headlands Loop (Coast-Miwok-Alta), the Embarcadero, Ocean Beach, the Marina and the park-like Presidio are ideal for cycling. You'll find some gorgeous vistas, practical traffic workarounds, and fun jaunts for every occasion.

Get outside and enjoy these scenic e-bike routes around San Francisco. Need more trip advice? Read the Best San Francisco E-bike Riding Routes article, too.

From the ocean to the Golden Gate, the Marin Headlands are full of views. E-bike riders will start with a fantastic views and a gentle descent toward the ocean on the Coastal Trail, then turn to a laborious climb up (Pedaling technique is important，but mountain e-bike especially Magicycle will help with uphill riding) Miwok Trail to rewarding views of the Golden Gate Bridge. This is an extremely accessible e-bike riding from San Francisco.

*Route #1-South Headlands Loop (Coast-Miwok-Alta)*
From the west end Coastal Trail Parking Area, take the Coastal Trail downhill. This wide trail winds into Rodeo Valley with views of the ocean ahead. When you reach Bunker Road, briefly riding along it until you reach the crosswalk. Cross the road at the crosswalk and take the bridge to the junction with the Rodeo Valley Trail. Turn left at the junction to take the Rodeo Valley Trail toward the Miwok Trail, following the signs.

This is where it gets fun: Miwok winds steeply up to the ridge with little respite. Since you'll probably be going pretty slowly, keep an eye out for hawks, coyotes, bobcats, and other wildlife. Stay right at the junction with the Miwok Trail Connector, which will bring you onto the Bobcat Trail. Follow the grassy Bobcat Trail to the connector to the Alta Trail on your left, and then turn onto Alta Trail in order to stay on the ridge.

The ups and downs of the Alta Trail end at the crossing with Wolfback Ridge Road. Cross the road to the trail head for both the SCA Trail and Upper Rodeo Trail, and turn left onto the SCA Trail. At this point, the trail is mostly downhill. Continue on SCA Trail to the junction with the Coastal Trail, and then take a final descent on the Coastal Trail back to the parking area.
*
Route #2-Dead Fish Wiggle*
A 1-mile route with plenty of zigs and zags taking you from the northeastern part of the city to the Panhandle of Golden Gate Park. Highlights include the Painted Ladies (just off the route), Sue Bierman Park, and Golden Gate Park.
*
Route #3- Lake Merritt Loop*
This is a fresh and saltwater lake—the largest such lake located within an urban area—that has a pleasant 3.4 mile flat trail.Kids love the playground, Children's Fairyland, and boating. Adults love the authentic Venetian gondola tours, birding, BBQ, music, gardens, and the lake.Starting from the angled parking near the Lakeside Demonstration Gardens, follow this obvious wide trail around the lake. The trail is flat, and there are plenty of great sights to see along the loop around Lakeside Park.Here you'll find the Bonsai Garden, Community/Edible Garden, Japanese Garden, Mediterranean Garden, Lakeside Palmetum, Rhododendron Garden, Sensory Garden, Succulent Garden, Vireya Display Garden, and Pollinator Garden.

The park is America's Oldest Wildlife Refuge and is a great spot for birding (egrets, herons, Canada geese, pelicans).

*Route #4- Richmond Marina Bay Trail*
An enjoyable e-bike riding with several scenic viewpoints and points of interest to explore along the way.

You can get a $1.50 hot dog and soda at Costco after the hike. There are two restaurants midway through the riding at the Richmond Marina.

Start the hike at Central Ave in Richmond, CA. Head west towards Hoffmans Marsh. The marsh is filled with shorebirds, ducks and Canadian geese. The paved path had native flowers in full bloom on both sides.

Turn left at Meeker Slough to stay close to the bay. We stopped to use the restrooms at Shimada Peace Park. A small group of e-bike riders were using the picnic area. The bay was choppy and San Francisco peeked out from behind the fog.

Continue on past Barbara and Jay Vincent Park. On the day we visited, people were fishing and kids were enjoying the playground. The next stop is the Richmond Marina. The marina has two restaurants and a Rosie the Riveter memorial.

The wind picked up, so we took the path along the Meeker Tidal Creek back. The housing complex blocks the wind for about a mile. This trail always has Canadian geese and ducks.

Turn left at the fork and head back to the car. This section of the trail is often filled with runners and bicyclists.
*
Route #5- by the end the article -Golden Gate Bridge *
No trip to San Francisco is complete without a visit to the Golden Gate Bridge. This iconic structure has become the representative of the city, and is one of San Francisco's most scenic features. Spanning the Golden Gate Strait between Fort Point and the Marin Headlands, the Golden Gate Bridge is probably the most photographed bridge in the world.

The 1937 construction of the bridge was an incredible accomplishment. For over a decade, various plans and strategies to construct a bridge spanning the water were rejected, mainly due to cost. Joseph Strauss, the architect in charge of the project proposed the suspension design, and advances in metallurgy made his design structurally and financially sound. Still, it took nearly 10 years before construction could begin due to a lack of support and resistance from ferry owners.
By the time that the Golden Gate Bridge was completed, the initial design had shifted, and Leon Moisseiff put forth the final suspension scheme visible today. Incredible amounts of input came from many architects, engineers, and designers, with the final product being the iconic bridge that we know today.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Magicycle888 said:


> *Route #1-South Headlands Loop (Coast-Miwok-Alta)*
> From the west end Coastal Trail Parking Area, take the Coastal Trail downhill. This wide trail winds into Rodeo Valley with views of the ocean ahead. When you reach Bunker Road, briefly riding along it until you reach the crosswalk. Cross the road at the crosswalk and take the bridge to the junction with the Rodeo Valley Trail. Turn left at the junction to take the Rodeo Valley Trail toward the Miwok Trail, following the signs.
> 
> This is where it gets fun: Miwok winds steeply up to the ridge with little respite. Since you'll probably be going pretty slowly, keep an eye out for hawks, coyotes, bobcats, and other wildlife. Stay right at the junction with the Miwok Trail Connector, which will bring you onto the Bobcat Trail. Follow the grassy Bobcat Trail to the connector to the Alta Trail on your left, and then turn onto Alta Trail in order to stay on the ridge.
> ...


Once again, you are recommending trails that are illegal to not only e-bikes, but bikes in general.

The SCA Trail is illegal for all cycling. The Coastal Trail between its junction with the SCA trail and the Coastal Trail Parking Lot is illegal for all cycling.



https://www.nps.gov/goga/planyourvisit/upload/map-mahe-4c-2022-01-21.pdf


(Map current as of January 2022.)

I personally don't care where you ride (as long as you do it safely for all parties concerned), but you should not advocate publicly for breaking the law. Telling others to go ride it without telling them it is illegal is extremely irresponsible and does everyone a disservice.


----------

